# Dingle Tunnels - Liverpool - 02-2010



## The Cat Crept In (Apr 29, 2010)

Work on the much-delayed Liverpool Overhead Railway got underway in 1889, with the intention of taking some of the strain off the dock’s congested road system. The first phase opened four years later, enjoying state-of-the-art electric traction.

To attract users from residential districts, two extensions were soon built; the southerly one reached Dingle on 21st December 1896 via a 200-foot lattice girder bridge and 605-yard tunnel cut beneath housing through unstable red sandstone. Five constructions shafts were sunk, each 10 feet square, from which headings of 11 feet and 12 feet were driven in each direction. The greatest error in line and level was less than three-quarters of an inch. When complete, the tunnel boasted a width of 25ft 6in and a height of 19ft.






























































Thank You


----------



## EclipseZion (Apr 29, 2010)

I think it looks awesome especially the abandonned old Vehicles


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 30, 2010)

EclipseZion said:


> I think it looks awesome especially the abandonned old Vehicles


Me too...I love seeing this place. It always reminds me of a horror/disaster movie where people have tried to leave the city and had to abandon their vehicles.


----------

